# 

## rasta-koy

" "  .    - 24  ( - 48)       ! ..    ,            ,    ,  ,       .
:               !
        10 ?

----------


## Sky

..      .    ?

----------


## Mihey

.

----------


## ERNE

--!    . 
..         30 .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,     ...     ....

----------


## erazer

> .

  .    ,    : "... ...   ... ...  "

----------


## admin

.

----------


## LAEN

+1,    ,  ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> .

    , ,  - ))
Ѹ  , -,

----------


## rasta-koy

> .

     ,    ,    ,  ,   ,   :- ))

----------


## Dima0011

,   , ..      ( ),     ,      . 
    .      -  . 
         11 .

----------


## Olio

> , ,  - ))

   ""   )))

----------

> 11 .

----------


## rasta-koy

> 11 .

   - -         +   10,     ,   40  : .  - 22 .

----------


## crazyastronomer

> 

   .       ,   50    . 
P.S.  ,     ",   贳    - .   ""     55,     - 28...30. ,      "",   ,   ,    ,        .

----------


## Olio

> P.S.  ,     ",   贳    - .   ""     55,     - 28...30. ,      "",   ,   ,    ,

  ,   )))

----------


## rasta-koy

> .       ,   50    .

----------


## Mr_Den

> ""   )))

     195,    5 ,                   (   ,   )

----------


## Olio

> 

    ?)))
  

> (" ") (. הקו הירוק)          ,  (    ),    (      )  ,   -  19481949 .

----------


## nickeler

,    䳿  ,    . .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> ,    䳿  ,    . .

      ,     :) 
      ,   ,           ,     ,         ...
        ,          ,   , :*  ?*
            ...
==============
     ....

----------


## JPM

*nickeler*, *Olio*, welcome! )))   

> ,    䳿  ,    . .

       ((

----------


## nickeler

> 

    . ,          . 
         -    ,  -?      ,  . ,       .

----------


## vladd

> . ,          .

  ...
 " ..." (** )
ϳ       䳿:   -   . 
       :     .
   , ,      - " ",    (  )      (    ).

----------


## nickeler

> )

      , ?   .      .      .     ...  , ?

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,   ....    .                ,         ...

----------


## sharasha

> ϳ       䳿:   -   .

  ͳ            .     ! !!!
    ,     . ϳ -  -     - ,  - .    ,      ...
  (    )        ,      .
,    11 .  ,  ,  ,  ,  !

----------


## Sky

> ,    11 .  ,  ,  ,  ,  !

    ,   ..

----------


## Def

> 51  85 . (127 .1  ).           -      170  255 . (127 .4).

        ...

----------


## Sir_2006

> ! !!!

     .     ,        ,

----------

> ,        ,

----------


## 23q

...
    23 .         23 .      .  .     ( )   ,   (   ,   ).        ?

----------


## erazer

> ...
>     23 .         23 .      .  .     ( )   ,   (   ,   ).        ?

    ,    -      .

----------


## 23q

*erazer*,      .   .          .      ))).    , ,    ...

----------


## Sky

*23q*,    .       . 
 - ""   .   ""  -,      ))

----------


## vladd

....
,    ,     .
      "".... 
    ."23 " - .
     -    ( " ").

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,      .   .          .      ))).    , ,    ...

   ,         -    ""  "".      -        ,    .            -  ,   .       : " !".  ,       -      .

----------


## rasta-koy

/  / ,   :     4 ,  ,     .  .
1. 
2. 
3. 
4.  .

----------


## 23q

23           ,    ,         .          .     ,        .   -     (   )...     - ,     .   .

----------


## FLY_INTER

> ,   .        ?

       ,     . (       )     , (           !)

----------


## 23q

> 

     ?   .     . 
  : _   16.2.      ,        ,    ,    ,    ,   ,      ._
   -  ,    10   )))

----------

,                ...

----------


## erazer

> ,                ...

        ,  - ()

----------


## crazyastronomer

> ...
>     23 .         23 .      .  .     ( )   ,   (   ,   ).        ?

  
 (   )   ,  ,  ,       . **:    :   :     , ,     ( ,    ),   
   -  -   :      ,   "" ( )    . -,  ,  .  
     ,  !
,       ,  5.35,  ,  .
      (  ).        (           ).
 ,    ,     .   ,    - .     . ,  ,    .        .
 ? 
:  

> 1.10 (...) 
>   -    (...)    5.35-(...),   1.14.1-(...) [ - . crazyastronomer] (...)             (...)

  ..   -  ?

----------


## erazer

> .
>  ? 
> : 
> ..   -  ?

   -  . ,    -       ,     . ,  :  / -    .

----------


## vladd

> -  . ,    -       ,     . ,  :  / -    .

  +;
+  ;
+      (        )  ,    ( )   . ³      . 
 ,    " "   ,     ,         .
   ,  "  ", " ".  䳿 " "     ( ,     򳺿  ).     ,  ""?

----------


## FLY_INTER

> +;
> +  ;
> +      (        )  ,    ( )   . ³      .

     ,
  ,         . ǳ   ,        ,    :       .
       .      (  )    5     1 ,         5    .   :     ,  ,     -        !

----------


## vladd

> .

        ,     "   ",   ""    " ".  ,                (  ,            ,   ).
   ""      .         ,           .   

> ǳ   ,       ** ,    :       .

      "... "? 
    " / ",         .
   -    .

----------


## FLY_INTER

"" 
                   ,       ,       ,   ,     :       .
      ...   ,  500-700 ,    ,       ,          
       , 90%      ,        .    ,   쳺               !

----------


## 23q

*FLY_INTER*,              (   )        *crazyastronomer* .

----------


## FLY_INTER

,   :
-  
-   (\ )
-  
-  
      ,       ...

----------


## erazer

> ,

   .    

> ,

   ,          ,     -    .   

> .

     " ".   -   ?      .        .      .   

> ǳ   ,        ,    :       .

        -    .  ,    - . .      .

----------


## FLY_INTER

*erazer*,          ...
    ,      ,         ,   ,  ,     .
   .                     ,       (    )    (      ).         .     .
  ,     5   ,        -,      .            .

----------

> ,  - ()

        ""

----------


## erazer

> *erazer*,          ...

   .... :)   

> ,      ,         ,   ,  ,     .

      .  ,   .   -   ,   " "              .           .   

> .                     ,       (    )    (      ).         .

  ,  ,    -       

> ,     5   ,        -,      .            .

         .        .

----------


## vladd

> *erazer*,          ...
>     ,      ,         ,   ,  ,     .

     .
         ,     ,   .
,   . 
,   , :
 ,   ""  - ""   .
   ,    ,   " ",     .   

> ,     5   ,        -,      .            .

     :     .  .
 볿.
   :               .
  ,    . 
P.S.
     ,   5-  .
,       "" (      䳿).

----------


## Ch!p

-   .
,     ,     :         30    ,       .
,          , ,    .
 ,   ,     30 , -   .
 ,    ,       .        . 
     : 
 -       -    .    ,     . (,     ,       -  ,    .  ** .      ,  **    ,        .     ,    ,   ,   -     ,   .      -        .      - , 30  /,    .  ,       .       ) 
 -  .    .  *      3* . ,     ,         "  ",      ,    "  "     "  ". 
 ,   .   ,   , ,   ?
.

----------


## RAMM

> ,   , ,   ?

     .

----------


## Sky

. ,   ,     16 ,   ,    ,       .   
..      ...

----------


## erazer

> ** .      ,  **    ,        .

         -    ( )  "" (   ) -    ,       :)   

> ,   .   ,   , ,   ?
> .

       :   ,           " ",  " "    ,     .      -  .

----------


## Ch!p

> -    ( )  "" (   ) -    ,       :)

     ,      . ,  .   

> :   ,           " ",  " "    ,     .      -  .

       .    ,    䳿,     . 
 ,  ,     "". 
  . 
    . 
,    ,    (,   "   ").  ,    ""  ,  -      .
,         ,     11-15   . 
    : "  ,     .       ".
!      ""     ,   ,    ,   .

----------


## LAEN

> .

       ...

----------

http://video.oboz.ua/movie/v-poltave...e-rebenka.html 
  ...

----------


## erazer

> http://video.oboz.ua/movie/v-poltave...e-rebenka.html 
>   ...

      : http://www.poltavaforum.com/novosti-...i-rebenka.html

----------


## Ch!p

, ,     .     5 ,       .
      䳿,      ,    . 
     .  ,   .
ͳ   ?     ?

----------


## RAMM

> , ,     .     5 ,       .
>       䳿,

     

> ,    .

----------


## Ch!p

> 

  ,    .
,       .
 ,   , ,     ,   ...
       .

----------


## erazer

"",    " "      .   .

----------


## Ch!p

> .

  .
 ,    . 
 , , ,     . ,  .

----------


## kobieta

.      ( ,  ) -         : " !"
     : " !"
ٲ !!!
    ? ?

----------


## Sky

*kobieta*,    .       .    ,   .  ,  " "    (          )

----------


## erazer

> .      ( ,  ) -         : " !"
>      : " !"
> ٲ !!!
>     ? ?

    ...

----------


## fabulist

> 

    , ,     ?  .

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*,    .       .    ,   .  ,  " "    (          )

    ,     ,      , ?
         ,  Ͳ       !

----------


## AlexDS

*kobieta*,    ,  ,  ,    .   ,  ,     .     )))    )))

----------


## Sky

> , ,     ?  .

        .     )).        

> ,     ,      , ?

  ³  (  )  .    ,     ...

----------


## laithemmer

> *kobieta*,    .       .    ,   .  ,  " "    (          )

     ,   ,  .             - .............  ,     ,    .  ""  .      . ...

----------


## fabulist

> ³  (  )  .

        "". 
  ,      ?    ?

----------


## Sky

> "".

  ...   .   

> .............

        )

----------


## laithemmer

> )

  ﺺ!     ,     -     , ?

----------


## AlexDS

.    .

----------


## Sky

> , ?

  ,  )  -   10 ,  " ".   

> 

  ,  '    )))

----------


## Ch!p

,     ,           ?    ,   .
 ,    ,     ,   :     **,       ,        ,    .
 ,     . 
,   -   .

----------


## kobieta

> **,       ,        ,    .

        -

----------


## Ch!p

> -

  ,    ,   ...
   ??

----------


## Sky

> ??

   ))

----------


## LAEN



----------

